# How would you Join this?



## Kahlua (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm building a simple shelf to put near our entryway to hang keys, put my wallet on, and to support a chalk board for leaving notes.

It's all being made out of 4/4 maple and I've already cut all the pieces, I just got stuck figuring out the best method to join everything.


Here's a terrible drawing of the underside (Half of it) that shows the main shelf (5'' width) the "support" bracket, and the rail that will hold the hooks for keys. The issue I'm having trouble with, besides being a total novice woodworker, is that I will be joining face grain (Shelf) to end grain (bracket) and then again with the end grain of the rail to the face of the bracket. The top of the shelf will have some little end pieces that will be directly over the brackets, so I considered using screws from the top to secure the brackets, but then am confused with what to do for the top pieces (not pictured). I think dowels are probably my best bet, but I wanted a second opinion.

As far as joining the rail to the bottom of the support, I figured I could do a sort of tongue and groove, or I guess an open(?) mortise and tenon where the support has a slot cut in the bottom and the rail could have a tennon that slides into it from underneath (exposed).

Thoughts, comments, suggestions? I'll take actual pictures to show you guys the rough idea when I get home. My awesome camera (cell phone) was dead so I couldn't take any last night.


----------



## HandyNative (Aug 23, 2012)

Dowels will work fine, biscuits too. You could do a sliding dovetail as well. Dado and glue , screws covered with plugs. You've got a few viable options.

A fellow with the inventiveness of Albert Einstein and the attention span of Daffy Duck


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I'd suggest wedged through M&T's.


----------



## Fins59 (Oct 16, 2011)

Kreg Jig.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

I would go with dowels also, they will not be seen and should be plenty strong. Kreg jig would work but I personally have been trying to stay away from screws and like to use tradional joinery when I can.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Glue. Simple old but joints and glue.

George


----------

